# D90



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

just got myself a new d90 today   

well happy is all i can say

just thought i'd share my happyness with you all

thanks
Dan


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats mate, the D90 is an excellent camera. What did you upgrade from?

Clarke


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Meh, you should have bought the one on TP 

Just kidding m8, good luck with the new camera! :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Awesome news mate! So did you get the 18-105 kit lens aswell? I got my 18-70 today and one of the Lowepro bags that were £16 on Ebay that pezza highlighted. Bloody great! Happy snapping and i look forward to seeing your progress. Have you used an SLR before?
Phil


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Nice one mate,you will have a lot of fun with that :thumb: I keep thinking maybe I should've got the D90 as it would've saved me cash in the long run with the cheaper lenses as the motor is built-in. Still I'm happy with my D5000 and it's not like you actually need loads of lenses unless you're a pro!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Enjoy it. Nothing like a Nikon huh?

:lol::lol:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks guys im really chuffed tbh, its my first dslr so its going to take me a while to get used to the settings etc but i'll get there in the end,
im gobsmacked with all the different settings on this but not put off, feels really nice in my hand though heavier than what im used but point n shoots arent really a fair comparison lol. love it.
ive got a nikon 24-120 vr lens off of my mate, really want a nice zoom lens and a macro lens in the near future. just got to get a memory card sorted now so i can really get going with it.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Purple Haze said:


> thanks guys im really chuffed tbh, its my first dslr so its going to take me a while to get used to the settings etc but i'll get there in the end,
> im gobsmacked with all the different settings on this but not put off, feels really nice in my hand though heavier than what im used but point n shoots arent really a fair comparison lol. love it.
> ive got a nikon 24-120 vr lens off of my mate, really want a nice zoom lens and a macro lens in the near future. just got to get a memory card sorted now so i can really get going with it.


So youve borrowed a lens or bought it? As you know ive just got an 18-70 AF-S off ebay for £77 so that may be an avenue to look at. So you have the camera sitting there but cant use it as you havt got a card? You can get a 4gb one for less than a £10 i reckon. 
Phil


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

GIZTO29 said:


> So youve borrowed a lens or bought it? As you know ive just got an 18-70 AF-S off ebay for £77 so that may be an avenue to look at. So you have the camera sitting there but cant use it as you havt got a card? You can get a 4gb one for less than a £10 i reckon.
> Phil


yes have read good things regarding the 18-70 so yes its defianatly on my list, and yes i own the 24-120 lens just have had chance to use it yet lol, didnt budget for the card lol which i feel a prize prat now for not doing. a guy on tp has very kindly offered me 2x 2gig cards which hes sending out tomorrow which will help me out a bit.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Purple Haze said:


> yes have read good things regarding the 18-70 so yes its defianatly on my list, and yes i own the 24-120 lens just have had chance to use it yet lol, didnt budget for the card lol which i feel a prize prat now for not doing. a guy on tp has very kindly offered me 2x 2gig cards which hes sending out tomorrow which will help me out a bit.


Oh well, thats great:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

weemax said:


> Meh, you should have bought the one on TP
> 
> Just kidding m8, good luck with the new camera! :thumb:


That might be the one I just bought.



Purple Haze said:


> thanks guys im really chuffed tbh, its my first dslr so its going to take me a while to get used to the settings etc but i'll get there in the end,
> im gobsmacked with all the different settings on this but not put off, feels really nice in my hand though heavier than what im used but point n shoots arent really a fair comparison lol. love it.
> ive got a nikon 24-120 vr lens off of my mate, really want a nice zoom lens and a macro lens in the near future. just got to get a memory card sorted now so i can really get going with it.


By all accounts the D90 is a superb camera. It should last you years. I'm in the same boat. i.e. Having to learn where all the buttons are and what they do.


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

So PH, have you got the memory card and took some photos yet? I cant belive the shop would chuck one in with the camera to get you started!
Phil


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

GIZTO29 said:


> So PH, have you got the memory card and took some photos yet? I cant belive the shop would chuck one in with the camera to get you started!
> Phil


no mate they didnt but i have a 2 gig and a 1 gig card now and have got a panasonic 8gig on its way:thumb: will be posting up pics very soon, need to get a new laptop now as im using the wifes one atm and shes putting her foot down now about me taking up her hard drive with my sh1t as she puts it

@spitfire
yes thats what im hoping and yes the amount of buttons and setting on this camera is overwelming,will get used to it though once ive had a good fiddle about.

really want to learn how to do the hdr shots but think i need to learn the basics first.


----------

